# Callin the Elgin experts



## Murph68 (Feb 6, 2014)

Lookin at this as possible bike for my girl.....in not knowing much about Elgins, I thought I'd ask the cabe 1st....not looking anything fancy, she kinda picked Elgins,  just something old, hopefully original, and rideable for now with some improvements over time.........so is it a reasonable price--anyone got a possible year on it?.........Any help would be greatly appreciated!....thanks in advance.   

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=111273059228&globalID=EBAY-US


Thanks.....Jamie


----------



## THE STIG (Feb 6, 2014)

I have a few gurls bikes for sale


----------



## rockabillyjay (Feb 6, 2014)

1938 ish.. there are a TON of those blue ladies Elgins out there..price seems a bit steep...


----------



## rideahiggins (Feb 6, 2014)

Better ones have sold for $200 to $300 on ebay.


----------



## StevieZ (Feb 6, 2014)

I agree 599 is way out of the park 200 at the most in my eyes.


----------



## Rambler (Feb 6, 2014)

I have to agree with the rest, $200 at most.


----------



## kos22us (Feb 6, 2014)

Murph68 said:


> Lookin at this as possible bike for my girl.....in not knowing much about Elgins, I thought I'd ask the cabe 1st....not looking anything fancy, she kinda picked Elgins,  just something old, hopefully original, and rideable for now with some improvements over time.........so is it a reasonable price--anyone got a possible year on it?.........Any help would be greatly appreciated!....thanks in advance.
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=111273059228&globalID=EBAY-US
> 
> ...





i have the same bicycle, og paint, no rack but my seat & light are nicer    300-   located in central PA


----------



## Sped Man (Feb 6, 2014)

Don't waste you money on that bike. Wait for a CABE member to sell one.


----------



## oldfart36 (Feb 7, 2014)

A bunch of good advice above. $599 they're fishing!!!


----------



## vincev (Feb 7, 2014)

I would pass on that one.If you are In Indiana I would sell ya this original for less.It is tan color.


[


----------



## tanksalot (Feb 7, 2014)

Now thats a nice girls bike ..


vincev said:


> I would pass on that one.If you are In Indiana I would sell ya this original for less.It is tan color.View attachment 136083View attachment 136083View attachment 136083View attachment 136083


----------



## bicycle larry (Feb 7, 2014)

*elgan bicycle*

wow that is one nice org. bike for some one  vincer thanks for putting pic. on from bicycle larry


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Feb 7, 2014)

*Wow!*



vincev said:


> I would pass on that one.If you are In Indiana I would sell ya this original for less.It is tan color.View attachment 136083[



So just how much would you sell that for?


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 8, 2014)

Yes vincev how much for your elgin.I have a lady friend looking for something like that


----------



## skindel (Feb 14, 2014)

*girls bikes are out there*



Murph68 said:


> Lookin at this as possible bike for my girl.....in not knowing much about Elgins, I thought I'd ask the cabe 1st....not looking anything fancy, she kinda picked Elgins,  just something old, hopefully original, and rideable for now with some improvements over time.........so is it a reasonable price--anyone got a possible year on it?.........Any help would be greatly appreciated!....thanks in advance.
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=111273059228&globalID=EBAY-US
> 
> ...




and if your going to give it to a child this ones way over priced--i'd get something more common --means cheaper but at the same time something i could sell easy when the right bike comes along


----------

